# What the heck is Trojan.Virtumonde?



## Asugaris (Dec 15, 2007)

Something called Spyware Doctor keeps poping up and says
"Mailicious Spyware Blocked
Spyware Doctor has blocked an application explorer.exe attempting to access a file.
PATH. C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\GEEBA.DLL

THreat: Trojan.Virtumonde
Risk Level: ELevated

Does anyone know what the heck this is (besides annoying)? I have McAfee and SpySweep owrking all the time and updated' it doesn't phase either one of those.
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

adware/trojan downloader, stubborn to remove for most AVs.

Trojan.Vundo (aka Virutmonde) is a component of an adware program that downloads and displays pop-up advertisements, often for rogue antispyware products. 

You can try the self-help thread here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...lf-help-malware-removal-guide.html#post477177

Or, if you still need help with it's removal...

Please follow MicroBell's 5 Step process outlined here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...rtant-read-before-posting-log.html#post342651

After running through *all *the steps, please post the requested logs in the HijackThis Log Help forum, not here.

If you have trouble with one of the steps, simply move on to the next one, and make note of it in your reply.

Please note that the HijackThis Log Help forum is extremely busy, and it may take a while to receive a reply.


----------

